# Sump pump relocation?



## Giopimentel (Aug 29, 2008)

I recently bought a home with a sump pump sort of in the corner of the unfinished basement. The sump pump is in an inconvenient area. Basically its in the way. Previous owner says water would pool there during heavy rain or snow melting, I live in the North East. I think I should relocate, but I would like alternatives, or just guidance if I was to relocate the sump & hole. What do I do with the 1st hole. I do have photos hoping to help explain what Im dealing with.

This photo is facing the "North" wall with 54" from the wall to edge of the hole. This where I ultimately want to put the hole with sump.









This photo is facing the "East" wall with 40" from the wall to the edge of the hole. I do not want to place any holes there. Im hoping to build cabinets/work bench.








http://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o143/giopimentel/FacingEast.jpg

This is an image facing the corner, "north east". There is a pitch UP in that corner, about 1".









http://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o143/giopimentel/FacingNEast.jpg

This is what the hole looks like. It doesnt look right to me. The pump sticks out of the ground too. The size of the hole is 17 X 16 X 8 deep









http://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o143/giopimentel/SumpHole.jpg

Any help ?!?!?!?!?!?!
Oh and sorry about the external links, I didn't want this whole thread to photos.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Modern homes' sump pump pits are normally attached to the perimeter drain that wraps the house at the footing level. That makes moving them pretty tough because you have to access the drain at another location in order for a successful installation.

Since yours is in the middle of the room and based on its appearance, I seriously doubt that the perimeter drain (if any at all) is connected to it. That makes moving it pretty easy. It is a weekend job.

First of all, you need to get a pre-formed perforated pit. Some people use 5 gallon buckets...That's amateurish. Using a rented concrete saw (no big deal) you cut out a square of concrete and use a shovel or posthole digger to dig out a hole a good 36" deep. Insert the pit. Pour gravel around the outside of the pit, and put some gravel in the bottom. Basically, the pit forms the lowest part of the basement, and should attract water that gets under the slab. 

You'll need a receptacle to plug the pump into. You'll also need to plumb the pump and run it out of the house, and AWAY from the house. 

Fill the old pit with gravel and pour some concrete to patch the hole. Fill around the new pit with concrete, which should sit on the gravel surrounding the pit.


----------

